# Grizzly Horizontal mill



## Johnwa (Jun 29, 2020)

I was looking through Grizzly’s site and came upon this.  I wonder if it is actually capable of anything.  It’s kind of cute anyway.
https://www.grizzly.com/products/Grizzly-5-x-18-1-2-HP-Mini-Horizontal-Vertical-Mill/G0727


----------



## DPittman (Jun 29, 2020)

It is kind of cute but I cant imagine it would be much good for anything but the smallest aluminum or plastic parts, but it might be just the ticket for such items.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Jun 29, 2020)

I’ve been looking at that a lot too..... too small for my needs but very interesting

Was at an auction last year where a 1960s Canadian made version sold for 35$. Oh the regrets from that auction

I think for small gear/key way that may be interesting but the lack of size makes rotary/dividing head tricky


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jun 29, 2020)

For $35 I would have had big regrets. It is certainly a toy sized machine but so is mini mill or Atlas 7" shaper. This one is heavier then mini mill so I would be surprised if it was less capable toy.


----------



## Dabbler (Jun 29, 2020)

It might be better than nothing, but just barely - except for milling very small aluminum parts, I guess.  

-- I have a 4" shaper that is in that category.


----------



## Bofobo (Jul 7, 2020)

Like my mini this would need a better motor but I would have snatched one up over the one I have because it is more BP styled and has greater functionality as a result. My YouTube could use a new review video, I am taking sponsorship items grizzly reps.


----------

